# Vangelis' Musical World of Blade Runner



## ashtongleckman (Aug 26, 2020)

I recently picked up Arturia's CS-80 emulation and thought I'd give it a little spin, Blade Runner style...
Here's the result


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 26, 2020)

That’s awesome. One of my favorite movies, with my favorite soundtrack. Nice!


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Aug 26, 2020)

Like it.


----------



## IFM (Aug 26, 2020)

Awesome


----------



## Technostica (Aug 26, 2020)

Gorgeous. I'll put your name forward for the next sequel. 
By the time it's made, by an Android no doubt, we'll all be dead! They do take a long time to make them.
The Android will be running iOS of course.


----------



## ashtongleckman (Aug 26, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> That’s awesome. One of my favorite movies, with my favorite soundtrack. Nice!


one of my favorite films too!


----------



## limaj_daas (Aug 27, 2020)

I absolutely adore the movie as well as Vangelis' work in it and outside of it. Your emulation of his style on the soundtrack is really well done. Good work!


----------

